# Seized Pyrs & Pyr/Anatolians



## FishOil (Apr 2, 2010)

I got this from a friend of mine since we have brother Anatolian's. I thought if anyone was interested they could check it out. I trust her that this is for real.


Seized Pyrs & pyr/anatolians Please cross post
Seguin TX. between Austin/San Antonio. We have a situation where an elderly man has about 12-14 dogs that have been with goats, horses, cattle ect. without issues to the livestock. Unfortunately there is not adequate fencing to keep the dogs in with the livestock and they have taken to wandering. A couple of days ago a lady rolled ......her vehicle attempting to miss one in the road and now Animal Control has had to step in and will be seizing these animals. They have shots, but have not been fixed, are of varying ages, have been handled and have shown no aggression.

I am attempting to work with AC to keep these dogs alive. This is a high kill shelter 3 days max. On top if it all I am leaving for 5 days to attend my son's wedding out of state next ...week.

Anyone that would like a working dog or three  please contact either myself or Doug at animal control 830-303-8853 to help get these guys to safety. There is a minimal (or if I pull no charge) for these dogs. Excellent opportunity to get working animals onto and up to snuff on your place as spring birthing season starts.



FishOil


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I wished I still lived in San Antonio:grit:, I would have taken at least 1 in a heartbeat to be friends with my horses.

I will be praying for good homes for them.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

This is a repost of another posting just made within the last couple of days. I have been in touch with the Lady named Val and they are getting the dogs SLOWLY from the man's home to ensure the shelter does not kill any adoptable ones. The 12 Guard dogs are just part of the 45-50 dogs the guy apparently had. We have agreed to take a couple of female Anatolian/Pyr/APCross dogs. They are checking each dog for heart worms, vaccinating all of them for Parvo, Rabies, distemper, etc and it's taking a bit longer than anticipated.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Man I wished we were closer. The govt. bailed out the bankers, why can't they throw us a bone on these .


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope they have all found homes.... a good LGD is worth it's weight in gold. Too bad I wasn't closer (Like A LOT closer). As my Pyr is only 8 weeks old and I sure could use an adult!!


----------

